# [FREE] Great paint app



## rooex (Feb 1, 2014)

Smartphone, for you who doesn't have a talent in the drawing, not be useful.
But with 'Text Painting' a simple sketch maybe become a work of art.

You can take a fantastic experience which all your drawn lines and dimensions would be filled beautifully with your own registered keywords not that simple color.

so try now!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rooex.textart


----------

